# Tetris Contest



## McMurphy (Oct 13, 2004)

I was looking at some of the other free games available and realized that people may be more interested in Tetris than Pac-Man.  Since I completely suck at Tetris (not as much as Risk, granted, but that doesn't really say much), it wasn't the foremost game on my mind when I was originally finding one to play.  

_*HERE*_ is a link to the online Tetris version to play.  

Like Pac-Man, use the arrow keys on your keyboard to control the movement of the game.  Left and right arrows move the block in the respective directions, the up arrow key rotates the block, and the down arrow key drops the block into place.

With _*one attempt*_, starting at *level 1*, my score (that you will all undoubtly scoff *L*) is *3,480*.


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 13, 2004)

That looks like a fun site...but instead of a game I get an empty box with a red X of death to play with. Anyone else having problems??? I wanna hunt duckies!

EDIT: Ericka just told me it's working for her! Not fair! I'm at work, I WANNA PLAY TOO!!!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 13, 2004)

Seems like you're missing a plugin - I think it's the Java one.

http://java.sun.com/products/plugin/1.3/download/all.html


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks Brian...hmmm 100 megs eh? Think I will wait for my boss to do it first. (My downloads are monitored...*sigh* the burdens of an office lemming.)


----------



## malfunkshun (Oct 15, 2004)

if you get bored with Tetris, play Galaga!

http://www.smiliegames.com/galaga/index.php3

lots of other java games there too.


----------



## mac1 (Oct 17, 2004)

"With _*one attempt*_, starting at *level 1*, my score (that you will all undoubtly scoff *L*) is *3,480*."

Didn't even get halfway to that on my first attempt!


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Oct 18, 2004)

I however will scoff because i got 7210. OW GO SO I MAY LAUGH AT YOU MORE.


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 19, 2004)

Seth God Of Chaos said:
			
		

> I however will scoff because i got 7210. OW GO SO I MAY LAUGH AT YOU MORE.


All I ever wanted in life was to be accepted by the Tetris playing community. 

I just don't know the secret at being good at that game!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 19, 2004)

I dare not click on that link...Tetris is like a drug for me, way too addicting.  I used to have a keychain with a miniature Tetris game on it.  One semester while I was in school, I spent my whole finals week playing that stupid game rather than studying.   Fortunately, I'd paid attention in class and did well on my finals.  Finally, a friend "borrowed" that keychain for about two weeks and played it so much herself that she ran the battery down, and I could never figure out how to get into the thing to replace the battery.  It got lost somewhere along the line, and I'm not looking for it.  Too dangerous.


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 20, 2004)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> I dare not click on that link...Tetris is like a drug for me, way too addicting. I used to have a keychain with a miniature Tetris game on it. One semester while I was in school, I spent my whole finals week playing that stupid game rather than studying.  Fortunately, I'd paid attention in class and did well on my finals. Finally, a friend "borrowed" that keychain for about two weeks and played it so much herself that she ran the battery down, and I could never figure out how to get into the thing to replace the battery. It got lost somewhere along the line, and I'm not looking for it. Too dangerous.


*L* I once had a Tetris watch.  Yes, I was that cool....  

In the end, I really think that travel forms of the game makes a person a walking donation center for other people to play Tetris. More friends played my watch than I ever did.


----------



## Harpo (May 26, 2022)




----------

